

Don't Panic, but the Universe Is Slowly Dying - cosrnos
https://theconversation.com/dont-panic-but-the-universe-is-slowly-dying-45779

======
bit2mask
Yeah, articles like this sure attract a lot of instant experts.

Of course, they have absolutely no idea of what the evidence looks like --
such as, say, the near-perfect blackbody spectrum of the cosmic microwave
background, the helium abundance, the isotropy of the CMB, the angular
correlation function of the CMB fluctuations, the concordance of the ages of
the oldest stars and the Hubble tme, the agreement of the baryon acoustic
oscillation peak with the sonic horizon at decoupling --- you know, stuff like
that.

------
dozzie
It's because we emit so much carbon to our atmosphere! Let's ban fossil fuels
and save the universe!

